# Favorite ice cream flavor?



## macface (Aug 22, 2007)

My favorite flavor is black walnut.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 22, 2007)

Bubblegum, coffee, and chocolate chip mint.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 22, 2007)

I love icecream, any flavour will do =) I simply cant choose


----------



## cocopuffsweety (Aug 22, 2007)

hmmm id have to sayyy

vanilla chocolate chip

classic and delicous &lt;3


----------



## Geek (Aug 22, 2007)

Rocky Road


----------



## Aprill (Aug 22, 2007)

Blue Bell's wedding cake


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 22, 2007)

_Mint chocolate chip, Cuberdon and Violet!!!_


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Aug 22, 2007)

Creme Brulee by Ben and Jerry's &amp; Caramel Praline by Bryers


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, I loved Purple Passion by Ben &amp; Jerry's until they Dc'd it. I LOVE Publix brand chocolate chip cookie dough... Overall, my fave is actually fudge bars LOL!


----------



## kayluv (Aug 22, 2007)

Cherry Vanilla, and Publix brand chocolate with almonds.


----------



## angellove (Aug 22, 2007)

mint, chocolate chip mint. and green tea..

yummy, you made me crave for a ice cream now! lol


----------



## winky (Aug 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *macface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My favorite flavor is black walnut. mine is butter pecan!!!
yes


----------



## kisska3000 (Aug 22, 2007)

soft ice cream of Vanilly and Strawberry flavors


----------



## maryfitz24 (Aug 22, 2007)

Mint chocolate chip, oreo/cookies &amp; cream


----------



## bCreative (Aug 22, 2007)

"The Pie Who Loved Me" from Cold Stone Creamery!!


----------



## rodenbach (Aug 22, 2007)

Mint chocolate chip.


----------



## Manda (Aug 22, 2007)

Chocolate chip cookie dough


----------



## ivette (Aug 23, 2007)

chocolate chip mint, chocolate, and pepper mint stick


----------



## Sreyomac (Aug 23, 2007)

I really havent met an ice cream that i didnt like.... coffee, strawberry, chocolate... i like it ALL!!! But the new, top flavor is buttered pecan!!!... yummy.... it used to cookies and cream until about a week ago! Lol


----------



## kittiekat (Aug 23, 2007)

coconut

oh and cookie dough and black cherry!


----------



## KellyB (Aug 23, 2007)

Ben and Jerry's Cherry Garcia.......


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 23, 2007)

PISTACHIO!!! and cookies and cream, and Eddy's rocky road yuuuuuuuuuuuuuum!


----------



## TwinkleToes (Aug 23, 2007)

mint chocolate chip


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 23, 2007)

Oranges &amp; Cream and Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough!


----------



## Karren (Aug 28, 2007)

Vanilla with the Vanilla beans in it and chocolate chip!!

Karren


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 28, 2007)

Vanilla Bean, Choc Chip Cookie dough and Butter Pecan


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 28, 2007)

Vanilla all the way! I like Pistacchio too.


----------



## newyorkknick (Aug 28, 2007)

pistachio, coconut, mint choc chip


----------



## LilDee (Aug 28, 2007)

Yummy! I love icecream!!

When i lived in Holland I always got Stracciatella gelatos!

But in here Canada I like all the "childish flavours" lol!

Oreo, Cotton Candy, Bubble gum and and chocolate chip cookiedough!


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 31, 2007)

Butter pecan, Rocky Road, Coffee- I think those are my top three, but I am addicted to ice cream in general!!!


----------



## nyappu (Sep 1, 2007)

pistachio and tiramisu ice cream are the best!


----------



## Miss Givenchy (Sep 2, 2007)

coffee,strawberry


----------



## Maysie (Sep 2, 2007)

blue bells vanilla ice cream, its the best!


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 2, 2007)

I can't choose. I LOVE mostly all flavors of ice cream.


----------



## JennyMcL (Sep 2, 2007)

Dulce de Leche or Baskin Robbin's Peanut Butter and Chocolate. Mmm, tough choices.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 2, 2007)

chocolate chip, strawberry, coffee and milk chocolate. I love DOVE icecream!


----------



## Dreama (Sep 2, 2007)

Rocky road.


----------



## girl2006 (Sep 2, 2007)

choc chip cookie dough is the best!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 2, 2007)

Baskin Robbins Pistacio Crunch


----------



## always_sassy (Sep 2, 2007)

Coffee!! all the way


----------



## kjc1993 (Sep 3, 2007)

Mine is definitely Rocky Road. Second is Mint Chocolate Chip, then Cookies &amp; Cream.


----------



## evilone (Sep 3, 2007)

coffee, but i like just about every flavor


----------



## ppalada (Sep 3, 2007)

mint chip..and strawberry..YUM!


----------



## Shelley (Sep 10, 2007)

Hard to choose one flavor.




I like Rocky Road, Heavenly Hash, Cookie Dough and Chocolate Fudge Swirl.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Sep 10, 2007)

Mint Chocolate Chip.


----------



## emily (Sep 14, 2007)

anything minty!


----------



## fawp (Sep 15, 2007)

Reese's Chocolate Peanut Buttercup

Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough

Ben and Jerry's Mint Chocolate Chip

Damn, now I want ice cream.


----------



## karrieann (Sep 15, 2007)

black licorice but it is so hard to find


----------



## katina74 (Sep 18, 2007)

chocolate and mint chocolate chip


----------



## tear1 (Sep 21, 2007)

peanutbutter is so delish!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 21, 2007)

Black cherry, with lots of big pieces in it!!


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 23, 2007)

cookie dough!


----------



## vulcanella (Sep 24, 2007)

Mint





or Chocolate with Sprinkles


----------



## rochelleg (Sep 26, 2007)

Another one for choc mint here. Cookies &amp; Cream is a close second.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 26, 2007)

My ice cream has to have pieces in it!! Can't be plain. One of my favorites is one I get in Scotland. It is called a 99. It is a vanilla cone with a chocolate flake candy in the middle. Then you get a choice if you want this red strawberry topping ( everyone calls it monkeys blood for some weird reason!!!!!)


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 26, 2007)

My new favorite is Breyers Sara Lee Strawberry Cheesecake. It is soooo delicious! =)


----------



## jakebabe (Sep 26, 2007)

Pecans and Cream from Baskin Robbins


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Sep 28, 2007)

I never even heard of Green Tea flavor ice cream!! I love green tea, but I am not so sure about ice cream!!


----------



## Anthea (Sep 28, 2007)

Chocolate


----------



## amarose (Sep 28, 2007)

neopolitan



yum.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Sep 28, 2007)

Chocolate and Pistachio Nut.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ok I work in am icecream parlor in the summer when i am off school!( best job ever)

I have a great deal of experience with well over 50 flavors, haha

My Favorites:

Bear Claw: Dark chocolate, caramel swirl, and chocolate covered cashews

Caribou Caramel: Creamy icecream, filled with loads caramel swirl, and chocolate caramel cups!!!

And of course, chocolate peanutbutter, and anything coffee flavored!

Originally Posted by *saintcloudgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never even heard of Green Tea flavor ice cream!! I love green tea, but I am not so sure about ice cream!! I tried that once, and it pretty much tastes like grass! I am not even kidding, but i guess it changes from each manufacturer

omg, but the worst ever is Rum 'n Raisin! Its absolutely horrible, when i tried it, i literally ran for the sink!


----------



## grapestain (Oct 2, 2007)

I love green tea myself but I don't know if I can bring myself to try it in ice cream! I'm glad someone else was mentioning Ben &amp; Jerry's flavors, I'll say my all time favorite ice cream flavor is Phish Food or Americone Dream.


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 2, 2007)

What is Phish Food?


----------



## Lets Do Hair (Oct 3, 2007)

Rocky Road!!! MMMM Good! I can do just plain chocolate too.


----------



## Eyetech1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Butter Pecan


----------



## grapestain (Oct 3, 2007)

SaintCloudGirl- Phish Food is a Ben &amp; Jerry's flavor. It's chocolate with little milk chocolate fishes, marshmallows, and caramel.


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 3, 2007)

i am totally obsessing over Ben &amp; Jerry's Stephen Colbert's Americone Dreams. So good!

other than that- Cherry Garcia

Thrifty's Mint Chip &amp; Chocolate Malted Crunch

Cold Stone's Founder's Favorite, with Vanilla, no Pecans, add Heath

Baskin Robbins Mint Chip &amp; Mocha Java Chip

Safeway Select's Mother Lode

i dont like ice cream at all... hahaha


----------



## suricat (Oct 3, 2007)

Chocolate and tiramisu are my favourite.


----------



## la_chinita (Oct 5, 2007)

Rocky Road!!! YUM!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Rocky Road!! All time favorite!


----------



## nuberianne (Oct 12, 2007)

I like strawberry, butter pecan, and mud pie.


----------



## rebelle (Oct 12, 2007)

Hmmmm....CHOCOLATE and BUTTER PECAN!


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 12, 2007)

Haagaen Daas Milk Chocolate &amp; Lucerne Candy Cane


----------



## aalore (Oct 13, 2007)

cookies n cream


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 13, 2007)

vanilla with m and m's


----------



## MissPout (Oct 13, 2007)

chocolate chip mint, cookie dough, chocolate, yoghurt, mango


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 15, 2007)

Birthday Cake &amp; Chocolate Peanut Butter Cup. I think I may have already answered this, oh well.


----------



## elliemaybe (Oct 16, 2007)

Cold stone's Birthday cake remix!!!


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 16, 2007)

Cold Stone anything!!


----------



## butterscotch (Oct 17, 2007)

pistachio and strawberry! but not together


----------



## lo0olyta (Oct 18, 2007)

oh,,yummmy 

i like coffee, chocolate ,&amp; Vanilla


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Oct 19, 2007)

choc chip cookie dough


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 19, 2007)

Ben and Jerry's Cherry Garcia. Had to add it. I had it last night - yummers.


----------



## la_diosa (Oct 19, 2007)

I like any kind of flavor except vanilla....


----------



## soha (Oct 20, 2007)

chocolate chip ............


----------



## amanda1210 (Nov 15, 2007)

the snickers one! and hagen daz strawberry cheesecake, depending on if i want chocolate or fruity. And nothing beats a vanilla dipped in chocolate. My childhood fave! =)


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 15, 2007)

Haagan Daas Caramel Vanilla Latte


----------



## boobear (Nov 15, 2007)

jamocha almond fudge YUMMY


----------



## Kallisto (Nov 16, 2007)

Definitelly Lemon and Vanilla!

Originally Posted by *Kallisto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Definitelly Lemon and Vanilla! AND MOCCA!


----------



## erica_D (Nov 17, 2007)

i love mint chocolate cookie dough, usually end up going to coldstone to have them make it for me... maybe add some oreos.... yummy!


----------



## Annia (Nov 17, 2007)

Vanilla


----------



## spiderfan (Dec 5, 2007)

butter pecan &lt;3


----------



## zeze (Dec 5, 2007)

Strawberry


----------



## angied (Dec 5, 2007)

Butter pecan and chocolate chip


----------



## Lyndebe (Dec 5, 2007)

Chocolate


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 6, 2007)

Pistachio~!


----------



## girlie2010 (Dec 6, 2007)

chocolate chip cookie dough


----------



## lmf (Dec 10, 2007)

chocolate and strawberry flavour


----------



## Kiraboshi (Dec 28, 2007)

Totally cookies 'n' cream, no doubt about it.


----------



## farris2 (Dec 29, 2007)

I cant remember if I answered this.

Ben And Jerry's Chunky Monkey


----------



## sandy88 (Dec 29, 2007)

Coconut, Vanilla and Creme Caramel are my favourite flavours. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## andreawee (Dec 29, 2007)

Chocolate freckles, cookie and cream


----------



## KristinB (Dec 31, 2007)

Mint choc chip.


----------



## susie evans (Jan 1, 2008)

no question it's chocolett


----------



## katana (Jan 2, 2008)

Dark Chocolate &amp; Cherry

or

Espresso Chocolate Chip


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Jan 2, 2008)

Brownie Chocolate Fudge and Mocha Almond Fudge. MMmMMm


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jan 2, 2008)

its a toss up between rocky road and mint choc chip


----------



## Jecca (Jan 14, 2008)

Either plain chocolate or mint chocolate chip.


----------



## jmaegirl (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheesecake and any chocolate flavor.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 14, 2008)

vanilla ! i heard it's a french thing, but i really love it. i don't care if it's alone or if it contains nuts etc... i must add coconut when i need a more "refreshing" icecream in my mouth.


----------



## PrincessRobin (Jan 22, 2008)

uumm i really dont have a favorite


----------



## jeansguyokc (Jan 23, 2008)

Chocolate chip anytime and carrot cake or rum raisen during the holidays


----------



## tristana (Jan 25, 2008)

Vanilla, fruits of the passion or pistachio: or the three together, miam!


----------



## goddess13 (Jan 26, 2008)

Mint Choc Chip. And Cookies and Cream comes in a close second.


----------



## i.ma (Jan 26, 2008)

cherry garcia from Ben &amp; Jerry's :]


----------



## chocobon (Jan 26, 2008)

I absolutely love pralines n cream!


----------



## SalJ (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm not the biggest ice cream fan, i prefer some nice sorbet. Mango is nice. I love melon sorbet as well with a bit of ginger grated into it! Yummy!


----------



## lmcnabbkv (Jan 26, 2008)

Mint , or during december Cold Stone has Candy Cane ice cream, it's an amazing once a year treat!


----------



## nymphetamine (Feb 24, 2008)

Really good quality vanilla bean is amazing, anything with caramel lol.


----------



## x33cupcake (Feb 24, 2008)

pistachio nut


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 24, 2008)

rum and raisin


----------



## ceri2 (Feb 24, 2008)

anything by ben and jerry's






and pralines &amp; cream... yummy


----------

